# VIDEO: A Model S gives its all in the name of safety training



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

there should be a warning for Tesla fans to be prepared for "Disturbing content" and scenes of "violent abuse "


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Not sure I want to hear about myths and realities from someone who thinks EVs just broke out of the hundreds in the last couple years.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I really don't think they have DIY back yard hacks in mind when they talk about the amount of EVs on the road today.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

The Roadster wasn't the first OEM EV. I wonder if Tesla had to pay or just supplied the cars and support for the 37 min infomercial.

From a safety perspective I'd think you'd want to show Priiis, Leafs, and Volts as they're more representative of what a first responder would likely encounter.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

A first Serious Major player that actually SOLD them to the public. But yes they are not the first to build EVS we all know that.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Aaaaa, so you did watch after all. Interesting.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> The Roadster wasn't the first OEM EV. I wonder if Tesla had to pay or just supplied the cars and support for the 37 min infomercial.
> 
> From a safety perspective I'd think you'd want to show Priiis, Leafs, and Volts as they're more representative of what a first responder would likely encounter.


I think its great that anyone at all did this. What is it about the Tesla that pisses people off.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Apparently you don't. I wouldn't even call Tesla a major player. There were far more EVs made in the 90's than Tesla has on the road today.

It looks like the Model S is built so tough that if you're not killed you'd starve before they get you out. It would be interesting if after making this video they rethink the location of some parts in the next model.

I wonder what they do with components that go through something like that but aren't really damaged.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

It takes some pretty shit and serious players to get to where Tesla is and with that I DO see them as a SERIOUS MAJOR PLAYER. With the SpaceX and Solar City and Tesla you think they are not SERIOUS or MAJOR Players. What you think those EVS that were built in the 90's that mostly got mothballed were hundreds of thousands of EVS on the ROAD? Back then you go to drive one if you were an employee of some company that soon after mothballed because the expense of replacing crappy lead batteries in fleets of a few hundred or so. Sorry those that have been filtering into the EV community are few and far between. Most still don't get used. Most Lead acid conversions from then don't get used much if at all any more either. 

I see Tesla and Nissan as SERIOUS. The others are only doing this to appease the California Mandate again that killed the Electric. GM might be serious but only with hybrids. 

It is fine that you don't believe or agree. It's no skin off the back of anyone here. 

I am rather fond of moving forward and not remain in the past. It is not about saving a buck. I'd do the electric even if it cost the same to operate as a gasser. It is the right thing to do. It is not a game or hobby.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

onegreenev said:


> I think its great that anyone at all did this. What is it about the Tesla that pisses people off.


I'd like the video better if they just treated it as a Tesla safety promo instead of pretending it's an agnostic safety video.

Tesla just does weird things sometimes. Saw my first Tesla last week. Can't say I was impressed. I was surprised that you can't see a single EV component. They take great pains to hide what most of us are so proud of.

About the priciest space in the priciest mall in Houston and they're not even allowed to sell the cars or offer test drives in TX. The model on display had to be the ugliest one they make, plain black everywhere...though maybe that's the target audience.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I'd like the video better if they just treated it as a Tesla safety promo instead of pretending it's an agnostic safety video.
> 
> Tesla just does weird things sometimes. Saw my first Tesla last week. Can't say I was impressed. I was surprised that you can't see a single EV component. They take great pains to hide what most of us are so proud of.
> 
> About the priciest space in the priciest mall in Houston and they're not even allowed to sell the cars or offer test drives in TX. The model on display had to be the ugliest one they make, plain black everywhere...though maybe that's the target audience.


Guess you never watched the videos that they produced about the building of the car. You do know that they are not a DIY back yard hack don't you? Tesla is not the only company that keeps things under wraps. Not every thing needs to be public knowledge. If you take linux as something open source you will find that it is all over the board and not really that good. To many variations and none really that good. OK but not great. Keeping control of some items is actually a good thing. If Apple had done open source it would have killed them long ago. I agree. 

Im far more impressed with the Tesla than the pretty much any of the DIY cars around here. More impressed with Tesla than any publicly available EV. 

It sure is not some kit car conversion either. 

Go watch the videos of the building of the Tesla S.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

onegreenev said:


> With the SpaceX and Solar City and Tesla you think they are not SERIOUS or MAJOR Players.


How does SpaceX make Tesla a major player? Are they putting rocket boosters on the next model? Will the X fly into space with its gull wings?

When they have a car under $30k they'll matter. Till then they're just a novelty for the rich and famous.



onegreenev said:


> Guess you never watched the videos that they produced about the building of the car. You do know that they are not a DIY back yard hack don't you? Tesla is not the only company that keeps things under wraps. Not every thing needs to be public knowledge. If you take linux as something open source you will find that it is all over the board and not really that good. To many variations and none really that good. OK but not great. Keeping control of some items is actually a good thing. If Apple had done open source it would have killed them long ago. I agree.


I'm not talking about releasing their source code or whatever you think they have to hide. Everyone knows all the components.

I'm talking about the fact that everything is covered by carpet so the only thing EV you have to show for your $70k is the Tesla badge.

If I made an EV that expensive with all the good stuff hidden under the floor it'd come with the equivalent of a moon roof so you could see it. The only thing to notice about the car's appearance is the ridiculous touch screen designed to draw attention away from the rest of the interior.



onegreenev said:


> Im far more impressed with the Tesla than the pretty much any of the DIY cars around here. More impressed with Tesla than any publicly available EV.


You should be. They cost more than any other.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

> You should be. They cost more than any other.


Im actually impressed with the quality of workmanship. That alone blows the crap out of any one. Price is not the reason to be impressed. Bill Gates has billions. Im not impressed.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

> how does spacex make tesla a major player? Are they putting rocket boosters on the next model? Will the x fly into space with its gull wings?
> 
> When they have a car under $30k they'll matter. Till then they're just a novelty for the rich and famous.



omg, really?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

And Expensive Cars have their main components hidden under plastic covers too. Hows that any different. The TESLA S is the work of art. Its also a car. Not a showroom. Drive one. Seeing is nothing. Driving is everything.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Ziggy you are coming from way out in left field. Tesla is leading the way for EV's its fine if you are to oblivious to appreciate it but don't call them down. They have the only safe battery as far as I'm concerned and the only decent range and they have marketed to a luxury car crowd to prove they can be a great car not just electric small cars with to small of batteries like others.

The model S is a real car doing normal real things with great quality.
They do plan to bring a cheaper car to market but for now with the price of batteries it is easier to absorb the battery price into a $50-100g car then a $10-30g car! 

I though this video was great and wanted to cry when I saw them tear up a Model S and I imagined it being my company and the cost of having a car destroyed like that. Good on them!


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Im actually impressed with the quality of workmanship. That alone blows the crap out of any one..


 did you see the welding on that front "A" pillar to subframe extension ?
Not what i want to see on my $100k car


----------

